

India's street children bank on the future  - zerop
http://www.france24.com/en/20120705-indias-street-children-bank-future-0

======
plnewman
_"I ran away from home at the age of 11 after my father beat me for stealing a
kitchen appliance," said Samir who works in a sweatshop._

[snip]

 _"I have saved 4,000 rupees (70 US$) in the last seven months. It's a good
feeling to have some money. I will buy a shirt and a watch for my father and
send it to him to seek his apology."_

 _"He might forgive me and ask me to be with him at home."_

For me it is heartbreaking that this child was beaten and still feels that he
owes his abuser an apology.

(edit: formatting)

~~~
FraaJad
Yes, I would have rather reported him to the police for stealing and put him
in a juvie where he could master the art of thieving. <\- this is the western
solution isn't it?

Abuser? my foot! Western society is good transferring responsibility to the
society at large.

~~~
praxulus
If you're a a bad parent, particularly in a poor inner city family, that's the
western solution. If you're a good parent the solution is to teach your kids
moral lessons without using violence.

------
tomjen3
Really, really impressive (or, depending on how you look at it, embarrasing)
but that savings rate is way above what most westerners save.

~~~
cnu
Interest rates for Fixed deposits are around 8-9% for a year in some Indian
banks. There were times when it was more than 10% too.

